# Take time out



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

This is no means a referral, but, when things start getting everyone down, visit:www.theinterviewwithgod.comClick on the "view presentation". It puts it all in place.EnjoyChris


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

I enjoyed that very much, Chris. Thank you for posting the link. It reminds me of the Daily Motivator that I posted a while back.Good stuff....







Evie


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

Chris,I found that website a couple of months ago, and I couldn't agree with you more! It is such a relaxing a beautiful presentaion. There is another presentaion that can be found at the same website. It is called Pathways to Peace. They are both wonderful! I recomend them to anyone who needs a pick up on a bad day!


----------

